# Envy Valeting prepare a show winning Subaru for Pistonheads show 2009



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

A great honour was bestowed upon Envy Valeting, to prepare a show winning Subaru car for the Pistonheads Show (part of Autosport International) at the NEC. The car maybe known to some of us Scooby fans as belonging to FMS:argie:
So the car was subject to 2 days of pampering. *A protection detail* and I had to make sure it was as well protected as possible as it had to be driven to the NEC. My plan was as it hopefully would be well protected, all it would need at the NEC would be a good foaming, rinse and final tinker....would my plan work?!

It starts.....delivered Sunday































































Envy Brush and Espuma Revolution


















Envy SSF









Gets the dirt off









Wash mitt and BTBM









Foam dwelling









Its all clean, and NO credit to me for this. This is how FMS keeps it normally underneath



































































































Here we are at the NEC, lets hope the plan worked!


















A snow foam and rinse, and a speedy wash with TBM etc and taken inside.
I apologise now as the pics are all not that great, but the process worked perfectly IMHO.





































I am pleased with the way the car came out after the drive up etc, and a good social occasion too....and its not over yet

Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Tim:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Glad it worked out for you ! Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That looks seriously sweet Tim, looking forward to see'ing it in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

A nice bit of show/events work and excellent finish as always :thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice work m8 

I used to own a scoob but that bonnet is a mess imho


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Cracking stuff Tim looks like a pretty tasty scooby:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

KleenChris said:


> Glad it worked out for you ! Nice work :thumb:


Not as glad as I am I can assure you:thumb:



Gaz W said:


> That looks seriously sweet Tim, looking forward to see'ing it in the flesh :thumb:


Cheers Gaz, its right in front of the Dodo stand so you wont have to go far (its the black background with a trolley in front of it in the last pic!)


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Great job looks lovely


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

wow stunning mate,the underside was spotless,how does he manage that??


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

SCOTIA said:


> wow stunning mate,the underside was spotless,how does he manage that??


I dread to think but will ask him. The underseal has been removed, everything truly is spotless under there!
Personally I love the Prodrive diff cover


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job there Tim :thumb:

Nice bit of advertising on the back window


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work Tim...very good effort...the result very astonishing :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great job there Tim :thumb:
> 
> Nice bit of advertising on the back window


Dunno what you mean Adam?! Also might be something on the front:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work.:thumb:

Mint scooby!


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Great work.
Random i know, but do you live in pargate by any chance?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Benn said:


> Great work.
> Random i know, but do you live in pargate by any chance?


If you mean Parkgate...not far away and often drive through there!


----------



## Sti (May 26, 2008)

Lol at bonnet being a mess. If they were all the same eh??? Thanks Tim an awesome job done yet again. Looking forward to the Show now. See you Saturday and thanks for everything, unfortunately with Dad being as ill as he is and work commitments it wouldnt have been there without all your help. I ll buy you a Beer saturday night


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work Tim, Looks like you've been kept busy up there.


----------



## Sti (May 26, 2008)

Oh and many, many thanks to your Missus


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Sti said:


> Lol at bonnet being a mess. If they were all the same eh??? Thanks Tim an awesome job done yet again. Looking forward to the Show now. See you Saturday and thanks for everything, unfortunately with Dad being as ill as he is and work commitments it wouldnt have been there without all your help. I ll buy you a Beer saturday night


Personally I like the bonnet, its 1 of a kind and even though good carbon weave is a pleasure to see I like the way its been painted, and the hydraulic lifters are great
*A BEER* Saturday night? A *FEW* more like We'll have some fun, hope your happy with it when you see it


----------



## Sti (May 26, 2008)

You havent disapointed yet Tim. Its not the first time its had your magic touch. Yes it could well become a session Saturday night


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Saw this today - looked pretty damn good mate :thumb:

Didn't see that bloke from the telly mincing about did you? :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

you told me that the bonnett was just a carbon effect sticker.

I spoke to the man off the telly, god how fame changes a person lol.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

well done Tim, good to meet you and the family at the show.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Good work Tim.

Robbie


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Saw this today - looked pretty damn good mate :thumb:
> 
> Didn't see that bloke from the telly mincing about did you? :lol:


Thanks Bryan, interesting to be on the recieving end of comments about cars at shows for once! I know what I'm like as I look round
I did see that bloke off the telly, seems ok with it but I had no luck getting his autograph!



paddy328 said:


> you told me that the bonnett was just a carbon effect sticker.
> 
> I spoke to the man off the telly, god how fame changes a person lol.


Its solid carbon fibre mate Not a sticker!



Valet Magic said:


> Good work Tim.
> 
> Robbie


Cheers Robbie


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great work on the Subaru:thumb: a perfectly modded Subaru, those gold alloys are lovely:argie: glad your plan worked at the show what wax did you use on it?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I know its solid carbon. Its was just a funny.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cracking job mate!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

absolutly awesome:argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

saxoboy07 said:


> Great work on the Subaru:thumb: a perfectly modded Subaru, those gold alloys are lovely:argie: glad your plan worked at the show what wax did you use on it?


Thankyou, I used a few things but wax wise Dodo Juice Blue Velvet, a very underrated wax IMO.


----------



## h4x0r7000 (Apr 19, 2007)

i would love to have a type r :argie:

great work :thumb:

any pics of the engine bay?


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Not in to scoobys but i like that one also like clarks on here.

Top work as always Tim, looking forward to catching up with you over 2009.


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

nice work, I forgot about this show.

may go sometime over the weekend


----------



## Sti (May 26, 2008)




----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice Scoob :thumb:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> If you mean Parkgate...not far away and often drive through there!


Sorry yes i did mean park gate, i've seen your van. And thought i know the housees in the back ground.


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

awesome car! 

and one awesome job!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job there Tim, looks cracking in the hall under that lighting, relly bring out the gloss and reflection


----------



## ocd-carl (Dec 29, 2008)

great job on the subaru, look forward to seeing it at the show tomorrow!


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> well done Tim, good to meet you and the family at the show.


Seen tim just going past me as i was at the dodo juice stand and missed him 
on wedesday night i also missed finerdetails as you had just left!

Did get the time to chat with emerald detail and zaff from clifton car care both great guys nice meeting you both!

Would have been good to have had the chance to have a litle chat with you guys hope to meet you some time.. but keep up the good work and take care both of you.tim - iain

Nice scooby tim ( i seen you looking round the silver one near the dodo stand):thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Looked stunning on stand, had to get a shot of it as soon as I saw 'Prepared by Envy Valeting' in the window!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great, i will definetly look out for this when i go tomorrow.

can i ask where you got the "prepared by" decals from?


----------



## Mark (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice detail one ugly car.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

smart valeting said:


> Seen tim just going past me as i was at the dodo juice stand and missed him
> on wedesday night i also missed finerdetails as you had just left!
> 
> Did get the time to chat with emerald detail and zaff from clifton car care both great guys nice meeting you both!
> ...


I'm sorry to have missed you then, you should have yelled! I was all over the place on set up day, and today and yesterday was doing a lot of walking.
Met Zaff for the 1st time the other day too, Paddy I know of old!



Lloyd71 said:


> Looked stunning on stand, had to get a shot of it as soon as I saw 'Prepared by Envy Valeting' in the window!


Thanks Lloyd, would have liked to have met you and thanked you in person for the Fiat 500 post!Did you see the "racing" version on the Sabelt stand?



mouthyman said:


> looks great, i will definetly look out for this when i go tomorrow.
> 
> can i ask where you got the "prepared by" decals from?


I used a local guy www.decalz.co.uk Ask for Sizer and say Tim from Envy sent you


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Good to meet you both (smart valeting). Always a pleasure to see tim, though he did bugger off without saying goodbye.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> Good to meet you both (smart valeting). Always a pleasure to see tim, though he did bugger off without saying goodbye.


Thats true actually Sorry mate:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

you make me sick.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I know I do Paddy
Thanks again to Simon for the opportunity to show his car and to the SIDC for the hospitality etc. Its a shame they too had their hands full with "car enthusiasts" trying to rip parts off showed cars grr.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

you get any jobs or interest from being there mate?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

PMSL!

Scooby looked awesome Tim, glad your still alive to. 

Sorry I didn't have time to chat, it was ever so slightly busy at Dodo Juice.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

saw this today, and it looked stunning, the paintwork looked flawless :thumb:


----------

